# Help with customer questions



## RonSchmitt (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi All,
I have only made a few fountain pens and and not knowing what the "standard" size for an ink cartridge is, I need a little info.
I am using a Baron kit from A S, and my customer asked if it uses a standard size ink cartridge? 
Also, what size is the nib that is included with the kit. Customer wants "medium", but I have nothing to compare it to as I have only used the Barons in the past.
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 16, 2009)

Ron,
Yes these pens take a standard cartridge.  I think they were just making sure that it did not take a cartridge that was specific to the pen, ie propriatary.  Some of the big pen makers do this so you have to buy their inks.  It equates to more profit.

I am not sure what nib comes with the baron, but I would HIGHLY recommend that you replace the stock nib with one of the flex steel nibs that DC Bluesman (Lou) sells.  There is a hugh difference in nibs and if you want a repeat customer then spend the extra $6 and provide them with quality.  He sells them in a medium point.  I would also recommend to them that they switch to a converter, either piston or bladder.  Again this is only a couple more dollars but well worth it in my opinion.  If they still want cartridges then any of the Private Reserve cartridges will work and they are available in more than thirty colors.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 16, 2009)

What Ron says. But mine is coming from someone that knows little to nothing about fountain pens. I would phrase this question the same way your customer did. there are ink cartridges that fit pert near any pen. then the ones that are branded for a specific pen. the fountain pens we make use the first one. Translation "Standard". sorry if I got to technical for you.


----------



## RonSchmitt (Aug 16, 2009)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> I would HIGHLY recommend that you replace the stock nib with one of the flex steel nibs that DC Bluesman (Lou) sells.


 
I will do that, gotta order some stuff from Ed & Dawn so I will get one through them.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2009)

Actually, the cartridge we use is called "international" size. (IIRC)  I used to tell people you could buy it in any Office supply store --- I lied, though not intentionally.  Go try to find one at a standard OfficeMax or OfficeDepot --- not there.

So, yes it IS standard, but YOU can supply them with a very fine ink (Private Reserve, which we sell as does Lou as do the Kennedys) in cartridges that fit the pen.

Ink DOES make a difference.  So, it does not hurt to set up a demo pen with PR ink (available in 36 colors) and a Heritance nib.  Invite them to try the pen, then work from there.  I use a medium nib, cause I can go up or down from there.  I have only done this at the end of last year (having watched Lou a couple times, I got brave) - NO ONE did NOT like the ink. (WHEW, I had NO IDEA where I would go, if they said it stank!!)

Just a FWIW!!

CHECK YOUR local Office supply store!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 16, 2009)

All the above advise is spot on. I also do as Ed and have a test pen with Private reserve ink in it and Med. Flex steel nib as well as my personal pen which has a fine F/S nib and a different color Private reserve ink cartridge (I Change the nib after each show).And after doing what Ed said for over a year telling my customers that they could get the universal cartridges at any office out fitters I became a Private Reserve dealer also, so now I jest tell them go to my site and order all you want.........and of course another pen or two:wink:.


----------



## sparhawk (Aug 16, 2009)

The standard cartridges you buy at office depot,staples,etc  do not fit a baron. Dont know about any others, but tried to use watermans from office depot and they are slightly to large to fit in the finial end of the pen. ( unless you want to ream the pen out.)


----------



## thefunkyP (Aug 17, 2009)

I found that Michael's craft store here in KS sells the cartridges with their caligraphy fountain pen supplies.  So I would assume any caligraphy type store might carry them


----------

